# Crate Users I need your opinion....



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Timmy weighs about 10 pounds and I have been using one of my cat's crates for him and I'm wondering if it's getting too small (12"Wx20"Dx11"H). He sleeps in it at night and sometimes during the day if I bring it downstairs. I also put him inside when I'm going out, but between the four of us here he's never in it more than an hour or two during the day. It's one of those hard plastic ones, he can turn around and kind of stretch out, but definitely can't stand up in it. He doesn't mind it and does go in himself at night most of the time. Should I wait, or should I get a bigger crate now? I know I'll probably need one eventually since he's only 5 months old and will grow more. I would probably get (24"L X 18"W X 19"H) If I decide to get a bigger crate should I get another plastic one or a wire one? I liked this one and it's on sale http://www.petco.com/product/111704/Midwest-iCrate-Double-Door-Folding-Dog-Crates.aspx?CoreCat=firstinresult_carrierscratesandkennels Anyone have this one? If he likes having more privacy I know I can get a cover if I get the wire one, plus this one folds up which would be great for bringing back and forth from the beach.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I have that one. It does travel nicely. It is a little cramped for Jack. Jack is bigger than I had planned for but he can still lie flat out.

I think the rule of thumb is 6" longer than body length and 6" higher than shoulder height.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

The size you propose looks about right to me. I couldn't see from the picture whether there's an opening-panel in the roof of the crate. I bought two similar crates, wire, for my (previous) Australian Terriers. They are wonderful crates! Camellia inherited both, but I only have one set up; I keep the other in case of visitors.

You're right that a wire crate is very versatile. You can buy covers for them, or you can use a sheet or a blanket to cover the crate.

A roof that opens can be REALLY useful, for instance, for putting food or water into the crate - and taking it out, too - if you don't want to let the dog out at the same time.

What i like to have in a crate is one big enough for the dog to stand up, turn around, as is always said, but also, to stretch out, and still have room, perhaps in a corner, for food and water bowls.

I've had those plastic airline crates for about three decades - well, finally, in my last house-move, I got rid of all of them, and just kept the two wire crates.

Mon, 26 Mar 2012 07:47:16 (PDT)


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

morriscsps said:


> It is a little cramped for Jack. Jack is bigger than I had planned for but he can still lie flat out.


How much does Jack weigh? I know I need to consider height and length too, but weight give me a better gauge at least initially.

Glad you have this one and like it, I think it looks nice and being on sale is a bonus too.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

CarolWCamelo said:


> A roof that opens can be REALLY useful, for instance, for putting food or water into the crate - and taking it out, too - if you don't want to let the dog out at the same time.


That's a great point about the top opening, hadn't thought of that. I obviously don't leave food or water in Timmy's current crate because it's so small, but he's on set feeding schedule so I just make sure he's not in there over meal time. As for water I don't leave any in there either, but he's only in there for a short amount of time. I'd like think in time I'll be able to leave him in the family room gated off with his food, water and pee pad, but I am too worried to do that now even though he's been accident free for quite a while.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a wire, Midwest crate for at home use, and that is a BIG one. (much bigger than necessary, but we've never had a problem with him eliminating in his crate, so I like knowing he has the extra space) His is 30"L x 22"W x 24"H, with the two doors. (which I really like... makes it much more versatile) I really like Carol's idea of one that opens from the top, but I haven't seen one like that. I keep a table cloth draped over it for his privacy, and it is attached to an ex-pen, with a litter box and water bottle so he has lots of room and all the amenities when we are out of the house.

I also have two plastic crates, both from Petco.

I have this one:

http://www.petco.com/product/111729...ble-Kennel-for-Pets.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

though mine tan, not blue, and I thought I would really like it, because of all the ventilation holes. The problem is, with the rounded doorway, the door will not stay open on its own. The other problem is that the latches that keep the top attached to the bottom are not very strong. I would NEVER carry this crate with a dog in it... I'd be afraid it would fall apart. So this one is now his kennel in my office, with the door totally removed.

This is the one I use now for travel:

http://www.petco.com/product/11074/Petco-Classic-Kennel.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

The door stays open or closed easily, and the screw closures that attach the bottom to the top are very secure.

I find that the plastic and wire crates serve different purposes. I really like the wire crate for his "permanent" bed room set-up. But it is too large for our travel trailer, and to heavy and unwieldy to take to shows. (I don't want to take the time to break down and set up a wire crate every time we go somewhere, even if I'd chosen a smaller one) The plastic one is very light weight, and it fits easily in our bedroom in the travel trailer.

So, if you don't travel much, you might get away just fine with just a wire crate. If you do a lot of travel or want to show your dog, a second, plastic crate might be a welcome investment.

In either case, I actually took Kodi to Petco with me, and let him try the various sizes to see what he was comfortable in, size-wise. With a puppy, of course, you will need to leave some "room to grow". If he is 10 lbs at 5 months, I think he's going to be a larger sized Hav like Kodi!



jabojenny said:


> Timmy weighs about 10 pounds and I have been using one of my cat's crates for him and I'm wondering if it's getting too small (12"Wx20"Dx11"H). He sleeps in it at night and sometimes during the day if I bring it downstairs. I also put him inside when I'm going out, but between the four of us here he's never in it more than an hour or two during the day. It's one of those hard plastic ones, he can turn around and kind of stretch out, but definitely can't stand up in it. He doesn't mind it and does go in himself at night most of the time. Should I wait, or should I get a bigger crate now? I know I'll probably need one eventually since he's only 5 months old and will grow more. I would probably get (24"L X 18"W X 19"H) If I decide to get a bigger crate should I get another plastic one or a wire one? I liked this one and it's on sale http://www.petco.com/product/111704/Midwest-iCrate-Double-Door-Folding-Dog-Crates.aspx?CoreCat=firstinresult_carrierscratesandkennels Anyone have this one? If he likes having more privacy I know I can get a cover if I get the wire one, plus this one folds up which would be great for bringing back and forth from the beach.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

krandall said:


> So, if you don't travel much, you might get away just fine with just a wire crate. If you do a lot of travel or want to show your dog, a second, plastic crate might be a welcome investment.


We do have a beach house that we will be going to frequently over the summer. The wire crate I think I'm going to get folds up so that seems like a good option. I was just curious how Timmy would transition from plastic to wire, but if I keep the wire crate covered perhaps he wouldn't feel so open. He HATED his expen, but is fabulous in his crate so hopefully he won't have the same reaction to the wire crate as he did to his pen. I'd rather not have to buy two and keep one in both places but if it becomes a chore lugging it back and forth I might consider getting a second.



krandall said:


> In either case, I actually took Kodi to Petco with me, and let him try the various sizes to see what he was comfortable in, size-wise. With a puppy, of course, you will need to leave some "room to grow". If he is 10 lbs at 5 months, I think he's going to be a larger sized Hav like Kodi!


Unfortunately I think I need to order the crate online to get the sale price, or I would take him with me to try out. I didn't think they had crates on display at Petco, but then again I never took notice. It's always dangerous going to Petco or Petsmart because I always end up buying more then I came for. Although now the online orders get free shipping if you spend a certain amount so I'm not safe there either! Timmy's mom is 16 pounds and his dad is 9 pounds so it's anyone's guess. I just hope he fits in a carrier for the plane in December so he can go to Florida with us!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> We do have a beach house that we will be going to frequently over the summer. The wire crate I think I'm going to get folds up so that seems like a good option. I was just curious how Timmy would transition from plastic to wire, but if I keep the wire crate covered perhaps he wouldn't feel so open. He HATED his expen, but is fabulous in his crate so hopefully he won't have the same reaction to the wire crate as he did to his pen. I'd rather not have to buy two and keep one in both places but if it becomes a chore lugging it back and forth I might consider getting a second.
> 
> Unfortunately I think I need to order the crate online to get the sale price, or I would take him with me to try out. I didn't think they had crates on display at Petco, but then again I never took notice. It's always dangerous going to Petco or Petsmart because I always end up buying more then I came for. Although now the online orders get free shipping if you spend a certain amount so I'm not safe there either! Timmy's mom is 16 pounds and his dad is 9 pounds so it's anyone's guess. I just hope he fits in a carrier for the plane in December so he can go to Florida with us!


My wire crate is collapsible too. I just have always found it's more of a pain to take down and set up than I wanted to bother with... plus it's heavy.

You could always take him to Petco to try out sizes, then order it on line, knowing that you had chosen a good size.

Well, you know he's not going to be 9 lbs like his dad! A 10 lb 5 month old is a good hefty puppy. My guess is that he may end up closer to his mom's size or a bit smaller. I wouldn't buy too small, or you might be doing it all over again in a few months!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

If you plan to travel with Timmy by air, you want to use a soft-sided carrier that will fit under the seat, like a Sherpa bag. I don't think our Havanese dogs use a small enough size plastic travel carrier that fits under an airplane seat. The soft-carriers are allowed to be larger size. 

If Timmy didn't like the ex pen, maybe it was difficult to see you while he was confined. With the plastic crate, he doesn't feel like he's isolated? 

I use the same crates that Karen uses. Except I only just this weekend put together the cheaper Petco plastic travel carrier, and I realized the same thing as Karen with the door and the plastic hinges/attachments that I won't be able to carry Sergio any where with it. I will probably use it without the door at home if I can't return it.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a fairly small air line plastic crate that the sisters share. I keep it in the back of my wagon it works good for our short rides here and their.
If I was to know what I know now for my two I would buy a kennel and put it indoors because they are escape artists. Their is a crate that I have always liked its a wood one thats also a end table. I guess they might chew on it.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

curly_DC said:


> If you plan to travel with Timmy by air, you want to use a soft-sided carrier that will fit under the seat, like a Sherpa bag. I don't think our Havanese dogs use a small enough size plastic travel carrier that fits under an airplane seat. The soft-carriers are allowed to be larger size.


I know, but I'm holding off getting that until he's a bit older and I can get an idea of how much bigger he'll be getting.



curly_DC said:


> If Timmy didn't like the ex pen, maybe it was difficult to see you while he was confined. With the plastic crate, he doesn't feel like he's isolated?


I don't know why he got so upset being in the pen. I was afraid he was going to hurt himself trying to get out though. I got the pen that I can also open up and use as a gate so having him gated in the family room worked great, he's happy and I'm happy. He's fine being left alone in the family room while I'm in the kitchen or upstairs so I don't think he was so upset in the pen because he couldn't see me. I'm not sure how he is in his crate when I leave since I'm not there, I can check on him from my phone since I set up a webcam but there's no sound so I don't know if he's crying or not, doesn't look that way though. He seems fine when I get home too.



curly_DC said:


> I use the same crates that Karen uses. Except I only just this weekend put together the cheaper Petco plastic travel carrier, and I realized the same thing as Karen with the door and the plastic hinges/attachments that I won't be able to carry Sergio any where with it. I will probably use it without the door at home if I can't return it.


I don't like my plastic crate either, it's not so sturdy, but it's fine for the cats when I take them to the vet once a year or so.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Suzi said:


> I have a fairly small air line plastic crate that the sisters share. I keep it in the back of my wagon it works good for our short rides here and their.


Timmy has a car seat that can zip up like a bag too so that's his car crate. I bet I could use that on the plane as well but I'd have to verify the size.



Suzi said:


> If I was to know what I know now for my two I would buy a kennel and put it indoors because they are escape artists. Their is a crate that I have always liked its a wood one thats also a end table. I guess they might chew on it.


I'm lucky that Timmy hasn't tried to escape the gate between my family room and kitchen. He's pretty good about house training though and has been getting a little more freedom between the rooms. Now my kids on the other hand always leave the door open on the gate so he does get out when they do that.


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

I got the round doored one with Jas from my breeder and I agree. Door won't stay open. Big pain. I'm planning on getting a wire one as soon as Jas accustoms to crates better.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

jabojenny said:


> Timmy weighs about 10 pounds and I have been using one of my cat's crates for him and I'm wondering if it's getting too small (12"Wx20"Dx11"H). He sleeps in it at night and sometimes during the day if I bring it downstairs. I also put him inside when I'm going out, but between the four of us here he's never in it more than an hour or two during the day. It's one of those hard plastic ones, he can turn around and kind of stretch out, but definitely can't stand up in it. He doesn't mind it and does go in himself at night most of the time. Should I wait, or should I get a bigger crate now? I know I'll probably need one eventually since he's only 5 months old and will grow more. I would probably get (24"L X 18"W X 19"H) If I decide to get a bigger crate should I get another plastic one or a wire one? I liked this one and it's on sale http://www.petco.com/product/111704/Midwest-iCrate-Double-Door-Folding-Dog-Crates.aspx?CoreCat=firstinresult_carrierscratesandkennels Anyone have this one? If he likes having more privacy I know I can get a cover if I get the wire one, plus this one folds up which would be great for bringing back and forth from the beach.


We have the medium-size model: 24" L X 18" W X 19" H 
For Pets 11-25 lbs. It works fine for both Buffy at 16 lbs and Buster at 11 lbs.

I would not buy anything smaller for Timmy because you can always use the divider panel if you want him in a smaller space for now and then remove it when he is bigger.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I have the midwest wire crate (I am pretty sure in the 24" size). It's fairly heavy and I wouldn't want to cart it around anywhere, even though it is collapsible. I have it set up permanently at home with a blanket over it. He pretty much only rarely uses it - if I put him in it so I can go to the laundry room or if he's "teaching me a lesson" then he'll go off there to sulk. He doesn't hate it or anything, he just prefers the back of the couch or being on my feet.

I still have the plastic crate I got for him as a pup (very similar to the 2nd link Karen posted). That one is much more portable for bringing in the car, etc. I keep that one at work. It's a bit small for him (I think); I was planning on buying a bigger one for him, but he seems really happy using it still and spends most of the day at work in it. I wouldn't carry it by the handle anymore with him in it as he's a bit too heavy for that and the carry-handle can pop out.

I also have a Sherpa bag for going on the plane.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I have a fairly small air line plastic crate that the sisters share. I keep it in the back of my wagon it works good for our short rides here and their.
> If I was to know what I know now for my two I would buy a kennel and put it indoors because they are escape artists. Their is a crate that I have always liked its a wood one thats also a end table. I guess they might chew on it.


My brother has one of these, and feels that it is very shoddily made and not worth the money, even though it looked nice when it first arrived.


----------



## dogluv (Nov 13, 2011)

Thought I would piggyback on this discussion. With a smaller puppy/adult dog, would you go one crate size smaller? Would you do Size: (18"L x 12"W x 14"H) or Size: (22"L x 13"W x 16"H)?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

dogluv said:


> Thought I would piggyback on this discussion. With a smaller puppy/adult dog, would you go one crate size smaller? Would you do Size: (18"L x 12"W x 14"H) or Size: (22"L x 13"W x 16"H)?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


I would purchase the size crate you will use for your dog as an adult, and just move the divider to make it bigger as your puppy grows. Get the larger crate with the divider. 22 x 13 x 16.


----------

